# Quintette shooting range



## dehook

Just wanted everyone to know I stopped by there today because I was told they would be open Wed. thru Sunday. They have the equipment in there now trying to get it ready for the opening so they are NOT going to be open Wed. Thursday or Friday but if they get enough done they might be open Saturday and Sunday. I was planning on going tomorrow and had to drive by there today so I thought I would stop by and check for myself. Just trying to save someone a trip.


----------



## joebuck

Thanks for the info.


----------



## cartersdad

Dont bother, Take the extra 15 minutes and drive to wilcox. Much better facility, you can shoot 50 cal black powder there, and you can sight-in a slug gun on the rifle range.


----------



## dehook

Who knows its under new management and they are doing alot of work out there. It could make alot of people happy. I'll be giving it a chance.


----------



## cag17

cartersdad said:


> Dont bother, Take the extra 15 minutes and drive to wilcox. Much better facility, you can shoot 50 cal black powder there, and you can sight-in a slug gun on the rifle range.


You must be located in West Pensacola.

I'm over in Santa Rosa County. To be honest, if quintette is so-so and open, I will still frequent there more often than styx. I have a good 45 mins in Styx from my doorstep to theirs... wouldn't mind going if gas were cheaper.


----------



## joebuck

I am hopeful that with new management the Quintette range will be much better than it used to be. I really like going over to the Styx range but if the new management at Quintette is good, and the range is safe, I will have no problems shooting out there. I do hope that some of the rules out there change and it would be nice to have a level headed range officer actually monitoring what is going on ..... I am hopeful, but only time will tell.


----------



## cag17

joebuck said:


> I am hopeful that with new management the Quintette range will be much better than it used to be. I really like going over to the Styx range but if the new management at Quintette is good, and the range is safe, I will have no problems shooting out there. I do hope that some of the rules out there change and it would be nice to have a level headed range officer actually monitoring what is going on ..... I am hopeful, but only time will tell.


I've heard many reports of people not abiding by range commands... 

Quintette needs a RO.


----------



## chevelle427

cartersdad said:


> Dont bother, Take the extra 15 minutes and drive to wilcox. Much better facility, you can shoot 50 cal black powder there, and you can sight-in a slug gun on the rifle range.



ILL 2ND THAT :yes:

not only 50caL BP but 50 BMG

IM 45+ MIN FROM ANY OF THE 3


----------



## Slot Pursuit

I just stop by there and the manager was on the range working but I talk to a friend of his and he said their plans were to open saturday and sunday and it would be FREE. Now this did not come straight out of the horse mouth.


----------



## Cola Boy

Well I might just pass through on Saturday to see what's going on. I passed by today and they had the new building out and some fresh dirt piled high. I went to Styx on Wed and there was hardly anyone there. Controlled fire was tolerated and everyone was fine. Great time. On a side note, why does everyone shoot their pistol targets so close. When I walked my target to the back of the berm people were looking funny.


----------



## chevelle427

Cola Boy said:


> Well I might just pass through on Saturday to see what's going on. I passed by today and they had the new building out and some fresh dirt piled high. I went to Styx on Wed and there was hardly anyone there. Controlled fire was tolerated and everyone was fine. Great time. On a side note, why does everyone shoot their pistol targets so close. When I walked my target to the back of the berm people were looking funny.


it makes there grouping look better------sometimes-----:whistling:


i also like to shoot to the back of the 25

hell if i can hit it there 3-15 yd i should be good to go


----------



## SAWMAN

*It's Realistic*

Huntin' gun =25yds
Fightin' gun = 3,7,15yds

If your shooting your fightin' gun,HD gun,and ESPECIALLY you SD gun at 25yds your probably training to go to jail. Gun fights are close,or they had at least be for the defender. Shoot a BG at 25+ yds and you will have lots of explaining to do. To the law, and especially, to the jury. Worse case....yeah,but..........

"You will fight like you train". ---- SAWMAN


----------



## chevelle427

true for HD guns but it is still a good thing to be able to hit the target instead just the earth around it.
i have see targets at 5yd and they look like they were shot with a shotgun, and some had holes everywhere but in the paper

now if all you ever shoot is 25yd i will agree NOT A GOOD IDEA.

we tend to stay around 10-15 yd for all handguns except a few like a 357 ,44 or 50ae


----------



## FrankwT

Unless the Bad guy is shooting at me from 25 yds why would you ever shoot (try to shoot)someone at that distance? Good grief, I can only imagine the liability, especially in crowded conditions. Different strokes for different folk but that was not the way I was taught...sometimes it may be interesting to see what happens at 25yds, but not that distance for training.

By the way my bursitis is acting up in my right elbow making it painful to shoot a handgun, which really sucks...anyone else?


----------



## TURTLE

cag17 said:


> You must be located in West Pensacola.
> 
> I'm over in Santa Rosa County. To be honest, if quintette is so-so and open, I will still frequent there more often than styx. I have a good 45 mins in Styx from my doorstep to theirs... wouldn't mind going if gas were cheaper.


*I live just East of the Garcon bridge in Gulf Breeze and time wise, Styx may be farther but takes less time for me to get to then Quintette and I don't have to pay $7 in tolls either. And unless the " Improvements" they are making include all new employee's and different rules they can have it.*


----------



## Seanpcola

OK, so where is this range? I know about ERML and have been there a few times but am assuming you guys are talking about a totally different place?


----------



## T-REX

I have shot my compact pistol at freakin 50yards just to see what I can hit why not just because someone practices at a further distance does not in any way mean they are goin to attempt to shoot someone across a crowed mall geese just cuz you old guys can't see that far don't be tripping out beside you never know what skills may come in handy one day in a life or death situation there are no rules for what a crazy sob with a gun wants to do he can shoot at you from point blank or across a convient store!


----------



## helo_hunter

Range is east of the turn off to ERML, across the brisges in Santa Rosa county. On Quintette Road...


----------



## SAWMAN

*Ummmmm ??*

If your not going to shoot at 50yds.....why pracrice at 50yds. Especially with "my(your) compact pistol" ???

Heck shoot them gongs at 300yds with that 32 if you want to. For me....."You will fight like you train". --- SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT

Just because the bad guy is shooting at you from 50 yards away do really want to return fire and waste ammo? I am taking cover and waiting till he gets closer and has to reload. Good grief


----------



## K-Bill

i understand what you guys (frank and sawman) are saying, and i'm not arguing with the realistic situation and how far you should or shouldn't shoot in a combat situation. and that you need to train at and be comfortable at those distances - 15 and in, and more likely 5 and in. but i gotta disagree when it comes to the range/practice/fun. i shoot my 1911 and my xd at 30-40 yds just because. not every round. i get plenty of rounds in within realistic distances. but i wanna see what i'm capable of. i shot my bow at a bag target at 100 yds once just to see what if i could do it. doesn't mean i'm gonna try to kill a deer at that range. i got a hard time believing neither of you ever stretched it out just to see what you could do.


----------



## FrankwT

I am going out tomorrow and practice shooting my handgun at 100 yards just for you guys! A handgun over 25 yds is certainly nothing I have practiced...Just out of curiosity, what distance do LEO's practice at??


----------



## T-REX

I bet those leos that were up against those 2 bank robbers with full auto Aks had wished the had mastered shooting 50yrds with there handguns!!! An it you need to practice shooting 5 an 10 yard you need to carry a shotgun for cc weapon get you a walker Texas ranger trenchcoat an roll out!!!!


----------



## FrankwT

Trex, you are a fool I see, nothing more to say to you...good luck on growing up and becoming an adult!


----------



## HisName

I do in fact practice some with even my LCP at 30 - 40 yards just to see what the drop is on my weapon.
the most amazing small handguns I have are my Kahr PM9 and PM40 which are very accurate 14 ounce pocket pistols and at 40 yards chest shots would be 100% on a non moving target.

My sight picture is the bottom of the front sight even with the top of the rear. Kahrs require break in but are very accurate.

I shoot , observe my hit , back up 3-4 steps , observe my hit , etc.

It builds confidence and lets you see just what drop you have.

I even fire from my moving vehicle but be sure to cover the defrost vents with a towel or you will have a rattle that you will listen to form then on. 

in the day I would shoot at 55 gal drums floating in the ocean from a Huey Helicopter . Ah those were the days - better than a love you short time in P.I.


----------



## Gravity3694

FrankwT said:


> I am going out tomorrow and practice shooting my handgun at 100 yards just for you guys! A handgun over 25 yds is certainly nothing I have practiced...Just out of curiosity, what distance do LEO's practice at??


It used to be 25yds, but in the last year or so they now qualify at 15yds. The CJSTC finally realized that most gun fights happen at <10ft and a 25yd qualification was too high of a standard for a handgun. 25yds is a tough standard for a lot of gun people and 3/4 of all LEOs are not gun people.


----------



## Seanpcola

Hisname,

I do that too with my LCP. Just trying to get a handle on it. I'm......OK with my XD but really concerned about my shooting with the Elsie Pea even at 7 yards. I know what they are intended for but if I don't get tightened up soon I may have to sell it.


----------



## CurDog

I hear what you are saying HisName, and I bet it was fun. Didn't shoot out of any choppers, but fly in a slew of different ones. Used to fly alot with cw4 Keyser on his refamiliarization hours.
But I certainly and throughorly enjoyed all those short times. Especially if I didn't have to go to 2d med. 3 days later. 
Have a good one...


----------



## collectorden

Seanpcola said:


> Hisname,
> 
> I do that too with my LCP. Just trying to get a handle on it. I'm......OK with my XD but really concerned about my shooting with the Elsie Pea even at 7 yards. I know what they are intended for but if I don't get tightened up soon I may have to sell it.


If you decide to give up, I'm looking for a used LCP as are a few others on the Sale or Trade forum.


----------



## TURTLE

HisName said:


> I do in fact practice some with even my LCP at 30 - 40 yards just to see what the drop is on my weapon.
> the most amazing small handguns I have are my Kahr PM9 and PM40 which are very accurate 14 ounce pocket pistols and at 40 yards chest shots would be 100% on a non moving target.
> 
> My sight picture is the bottom of the front sight even with the top of the rear. Kahrs require break in but are very accurate.
> 
> I shoot , observe my hit , back up 3-4 steps , observe my hit , etc.
> 
> It builds confidence and lets you see just what drop you have.
> 
> I even fire from my moving vehicle but be sure to cover the defrost vents with a towel or you will have a rattle that you will listen to form then on.
> 
> in the day I would shoot at 55 gal drums floating in the ocean from a Huey Helicopter . Ah those were the days - better than a love you short time in P.I.


*I used to do the same thing from an HH-53, with my 92F and it was real fun, but didn't compare to the mini's or 50 on the back.*

*I don't see any problem practicing at 50yds, with all my " Full" sized pistols, 92F, XDM45, Keltec PMR30,1911, and so on, I do pretty good with at 40-50yds. It took alot of practice and alot of misses but I think like the other guy, Why not see what you got just in case. If you at least have an idea of the drop at those ranges you have a chance.If you find yourself in the situation and have no clue and your up against a full auto or long gun your screwed.*


----------



## Cola Boy

I was at Styx River last week and moved my pistol target out as far as I could get it ~35yds, and people were looking crazy. They were looking even crazier when I put all shots into the head of my silhouette target at that range with my Para P14-45 Limited. If you can shoot good at long distance, then you should be able to shoot good at short distances, but the same can't be said about the reverse. When I go to my private property to shoot, I shoot bowling pins at 50yds with it:gun_bandana:. I feel a whole lot better knowing the limitations of my gun. Thats one reason I didn't like quintette so much, I felt like the pistol targets were too close, got kind of bored, really went just to get my muscle memory down. I hope they make it where you can move your targets back and forth like Styx. I just don't get why people always shoot their side arms at targets so close. Yea the average handgun fight is less than 15ft, but who says that that is the golden number. If I know what my gun is capable of, that makes me a better shooter. Next time I go to the private spot, I'm going to record the shooting so that everyone who disbelieves can see, cause I know there are some.:gunsmilie:


----------



## punisher338

Gravity3694 said:


> It used to be 25yds, but in the last year or so they now qualify at 15yds. The CJSTC finally realized that most gun fights happen at <10ft and a 25yd qualification was too high of a standard for a handgun. 25yds is a tough standard for a lot of gun people and 3/4 of all LEOs are not gun people.


 
ECSO still has to qualify at 25yds


----------

